# FT ephedrine



## israelijedi (May 7, 2010)

Hey, ive recently bought ephedrine imprinted with FT on the pill itself(big round white pill), i was told by the dealer that this company is well known in the uk, if it is so would anyone mind telling me how much mg is it, is it considered good quality?


----------



## mark21 (Mar 24, 2010)

mine are littlee white tabs with msj inprinted on them


----------

